# TUTORIAL | Cómo subir imágenes y videos (actualizado 2022)



## H3ktor

*IMÁGENES*​

*Si la imágen es de Flickr* 
*1.* Ingresar a la fotografía que te ha gustado y deseas publicar en el foro.


*2.* Dar click en "Compartir".










*3. * Te aparecerá una sobrepantalla blanquecina con un recuadro como el siguiente, en el que darás click en "BBCode".










*4.* Da click en la pestaña desplegable que aparecerá, y escoje el tamaño de la foto que compartirás (en SSC el ideal es de 1024x768 o su equivalente más cercano).










*5.* Copia el enlace que aparecerá allí, como se muestra a continuación:










*6.* Pega el enlace en la caja de respuesta del foro, dale click a "Enviar Respuesta" para publicarlo, ¡y listo!.










*IMPORTANTE:* Si el usuario de Flickr tiene activada la privacidad para sus fotografías, no podrás tomar enlaces de ninguna manera, por lo que será mejor buscar otra que sí te lo permita. De igual forma, si tienes la imagen en tu computador, lo mejor es que la subas a Flickr y la publiques en el foro siguiendo todos los pasos anteriores.


----------



## H3ktor

*Si la imágen es de un sitio web diferente*
No olvides que en este caso deberás OBLIGATORIAMENTE dar los respectivos créditos al autor, y publicar el enlace al sitio web que contiene originalmente la fotografía.

*1.* Ingresa a la fotografía del sitio web que deseas publicar en el foro (esto se logra generalmente dando click sobre la imágen para que esta se expanda).


*2.* Dar click izquierdo sobre la imágen y escoger "Copiar URL de la imagen".










*3.* Ir al post de Skyscrapercity y hacer click en el botón "Insertar Imagen". Aparecerá un recuadro en el que pegaremos el enlace que sacamos de Flickr, luego aplastar "Aceptar".


















*4.* La dirección del enlace aparecerá en tu post, listo para publicarlo. No olvides dar los créditos respectivos y colocar el enlace a la fotografía original, que en nuestro foro es OBLIGATORIO.


----------



## H3ktor

*VIDEOS​*
*1.* Ir al video de Youtube que desees subir al foro.


*2.* Dar click en el botón "Compartir", que se encuentra justo debajo del video.










*3.* Copiar el enlace que aparece.










*4.* Ir a la caja de respuesta de Skyscrapercity y hacer click en el botón "Insertar imagen".










*5.* Aparecerá un recuadro en el que pegaremos el enlace que sacamos de Youtube, luego daremos click en "Aceptar".










*6.* Borraremos manualmente la parte del inicio (entre el "http" y el último de los signos de "/") que está marcada en esta imágen.










*7.* Nos habrá quedado algo así:










*8.* Borraremos las letras "IMG" que aprecen entre los corchetes del inicio y el final. 










*9.* Reemplazaremos las siglas que borramos por la palabra "YOUTUBE" (siempre en mayúsculas).










*10.* Damos click en "Enviar respuesta", y listo. ¡Habremos publicado nuestro video!.


----------



## llerena1127

*Mmm.... la verdad no me ayudó :/ Seguí los pasos indicados de Flickr y las fotos no aparecen *


----------



## nexoquito

*GRACIAS H3KTOR.*


*Te pasaste !!! No sabía cómo hacerlo. Voy a probar y si puedo hacerlo, posteriormente ya no enviaré links, sino material gráfico.*

^^^^^^


----------



## Marinoboy

*Gracias Hector!!, me sirvió la información para postear las fotos de sitios como periódicos o publicaciones de la web. Antes yo arrastraba la foto al escritorio, luego la subía al imageshack y luego al SSC,....muy largo, que gil!!
gracias.*


----------



## H3ktor

Llerena, a veces hay cuentas de Flickr que no permiten que sus fotografías sean posteadas en otros lugares; quizás te pasó eso porque los pasos que puse son los que yo siempre sigo y no he tenido problemas en que los demás vean las fotos...

Nexo, que bueno que te haya servido. Esto de subir fotos y videos es un problema recurrente entre los usuarios nuevos y muchas veces las explicaciones al apuro que damos los foristas antiguos no son suficientes; es por eso que me decidí a crear un thread para explicarlo paso a paso...

Marinoboy, pues si todos los días se aprende algo jeje. Por cierto, espero que no te haya molestado que haya tomado una fotografía de tu galería de Flickr para ilustrar el tutorial...


----------



## Marinoboy

*NOOOO para nada y me olvidaba decirlo, más bien que halago, ya soy reconocido en SSC Ecuador, y por uno de los forista más antiguos y de criterios más sólidos!!!!*:banana::banana::lol:


----------



## CARLANGAS81

Este hilo deberían ponerlo sticky en el banco de suplentes. 

Muy bien hecho Hektor.


----------



## GENTE

No sirve ya con Photobucket?


----------



## danieloc

Si, photobucket también fuera un buen tutorial.


----------



## mc101

Muy bueno el tutorial...


----------



## juanpueblo

gracias loco siempre se aprende algo nuevo y para no quedar gil como marinoboy prefiero no decir lo que aprendi.:lol:


----------



## sxavi

^^ jajaja 

Héctor puedes explicar de como utilizar este foro, digo por lo quotes" que hacen. hay casos que un post ponen 6 a 8 fotos o noticias de muy largas, y en el siguiente post lo replican todo solamente para decir 'muybien', ':banana:' 'me gusta' etc y así se carga bastante la página(mi internet es un poco lento y tengo que esperar a veces hasta dos minutos para leer el nuevo mensaje, y solo para encontrar una banana saltando  )

yo lo haría pero no se como hacer con imágenes


----------



## PaulUIO




----------



## ojakure

Como hago para que las imagenes sean del mismo tamaño sin necesidad de subirlas a photobucket


----------



## Eukaryotic




----------



## Keiraly




----------



## sxavi

No se como subir fotos del celular no puedo pasar a la pc porque no sirve (mi novia se kabreo y la rompio :wallbash alguien que tenga idea de como subir se lo agradeceré mucho


----------



## mc101

Ni idea de como subirlas directo porque yo siempre uso la PC.hno:hno:

Creo q puedes subir directo con Twitter o Facebook si tienes un Smartphone e inclusive un celular normal si tiene la aplicación preinstalada (muchos ahora lo tienen).

Mi solución seria si tienes un teléfono normal si e s q tiene micro SD card sacarla y te vas con algún pana o a un cibercafé y las pasas a la PC para subirlas directamente donde quieras

Si no tiene micro SD car pues la única forma de sacar las fotos será q las mandes via email or text message a una dirección email, ir a una compu y bajarlas del email y después las subes a donde quiera.

Si tienes un Smartphone y si es Apple pues hay naranjas porque no uso Apple aunque tiene twitter y Facebook aplicaciones q las puedes subir directo.

Si es android …
Le sacas el micro SD card , utiliza una pc de terceros y las subes o 
En Android también le puedes conectar el cable directo del celular a la PC y le pones en mass storage mode (el celu se convierte en un disco duro) y transfieres las fotos del celu a la PC

O utiliza la aplicación de Facebook o twitter y las subes directamente (creo q esta seria tu mejor opcion si tienes android)

O (un poco mas tedioso) utilizas tu Smartphone como si fuera pc, subes la fotos a image shack o cualquier otro servicio de fotos y después via el buscador que tengas entras a estos foros y las pones en el foro tal y como si lo fuera una pc, obviamente el tamaño de la pantalla del celular ayuda, mientras mas grande mejor ( 4.5 “ o mas mejor) ya q vas a tener q estarle hurgando el el address bar.


A lo mejor alguien sabe otra manera y te dice q es mejor hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## armin wbr




----------



## armin wbr




----------



## armin wbr




----------



## armin wbr




----------



## armin wbr

me pueden ayudar por fabor e seguido todo los pasos pero nada no me sale


----------



## armin wbr




----------



## Marcosebas

Estas copiando mal los codigos, dejame ya haog una secuencia de imagenes tanto en flickr como en imageshack para que veas.


----------



## Marcosebas

Quito by night 05 - Palacio de Gobierno por Iván Utz, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas

*PARA FLICKR

PASO 1: Encuentra la imagen que deseas postear*










*PASO 2: Anda donde dice compartir y selecciona donde dice "Obtener el codigo HTML/BBCode"*










*PASO 3:* *Selecciona donde dice BBCode (cuadro rojo) y luego copia el link que te saldra en el cuadro azul.*

_PD: También puedes elegir el tamanho de la imagen los pasos seria primero donde dice BBCode, luego eliges el tamanho y luego copias el link del cuadro azul
_









*PASO 4: Vas al foro y copias directamente el link del cuadro azul.*










*PASO 5: Ya esta*


----------



## Marcosebas

*PARA IMAGESHACK*

*NOTA: Úsalo principalmente para subir tus imágenes desde la compu*
*
PASO 1: Dale donde dice Browse y busca la imagen que quieres subir, luego en el cuadro azul elige el tamanho de la foto.*










*PASO 2: Cuando ya cargo la iamgen te va a aparecer este cuadro, copia el link donde dice "ENLACE DIRECTO"*










*PASO 3: Ve a thread donde deseas poner tu imagen dale primero donde esta el cuadrado rojo y en la ventana que se te abre copia el link del PASO 2 le das aceptar y luego posteas la imagen*


----------



## DY_construction




----------



## PabloAlberdi

*Una pregunta a los foristas con experiencia:
¿Se puede subir fotos que tengo en mi facebook??? (ya sea copiando el URL o de cualkier manera?)
Espero que me den algunas sugerencias...*


----------



## H3ktor

PabloAlberdi said:


> *Una pregunta a los foristas con experiencia:
> ¿Se puede subir fotos que tengo en mi facebook??? (ya sea copiando el URL o de cualkier manera?)
> Espero que me den algunas sugerencias...*


Te recomiendo seguir el paso que sale en el post #5 de la primera página de todo este thread. Sirve para todos los sitios externos, incluso Facebook (siempre y cuando no tengas la fotografía como privada en tu perfil)...


----------



## lg9856

PabloAlberdi said:


> *Una pregunta a los foristas con experiencia:
> ¿Se puede subir fotos que tengo en mi facebook??? (ya sea copiando el URL o de cualkier manera?)
> Espero que me den algunas sugerencias...*


Click derecho> Abrir imagen en nueva pestana>copiar ese link entre


----------



## pipesky

Como puedo pasar a otra pagina?
quiero reply un post subiendo fotos pero esa pagina ya esta muy pesada y no quiero que se pierdan.


----------



## H3ktor

pipesky said:


> Como puedo pasar a otra pagina?
> quiero reply un post subiendo fotos pero esa pagina ya esta muy pesada y no quiero que se pierdan.


Tienes que esperar a que pase, con comentarios de los otros foristas o tuyos mismo. Pero no haciendo spam (post basura) solo para pasar la página, eso está prohibido...


----------



## sxavi

Son 20 post por pagina!


----------



## ACG

1 por ACG., en Flickr


----------



## ACG

Saludos!, Probando como subir fotos...


1 por ACG., en Flickr


----------



## ACG

2 por ACG., en Flickr


3 por ACG., en Flickr


----------



## Benjas 27

*prueba 5*


----------



## Benjas 27

*prueba 67*


----------



## Benjas 27

*pruena*

:bash:


----------



## Benjas 27

*prueba*










:bash:


----------



## Francho94

Prueba


----------



## yony09

[/url]
2013-10-28 02.16.40 por Yony09, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## yony09

2013-10-28 02.16.40 por Yony09, en Flickr


----------



## yony09

http://[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10531410443/]







[/url]
2013-10-28 02.16.40 por Yony09, en Flickr
2013-10-28 01.39.30 por Yony09, en Flickr
2013-10-28 01.38.36 por Yony09, en Flickr
2013-10-28 01.37.53 por Yony09, en Flickr
2013-10-28 01.36.59 por Yony09, en Flickr


----------



## car224




----------



## maurici28




----------



## maurici28




----------



## maurici28




----------



## maurici28




----------



## Maidenecuador

Voy a hacer una nueva guía. Aunque vi que ya pudiste jejejjeje.


----------



## SOL&CIELOAZUL

prueba 3


----------



## SOL&CIELOAZUL

SOL&CIELOAZUL said:


> prueba 1


prueba 2


----------



## yony09




----------



## yucadubai123

A UNA FOTO DEL CENTRO DE MERIDA 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12142990896/


----------



## yucadubai123

UNAS FOTOS DEL CENTRO DE MERIDA


----------



## yucadubai123

UNA FOTO DE ALTABRISA.




UNA DE EL PARQUE METROPOLITANO Y ZONA INDUSTRIAL.


----------



## Maidenecuador

Un placer locazo!


----------



## Francho94

Prueba


----------



## Francho94

Prueba 2 menor tamaño


----------



## Francho94

EDIT


----------



## Kristen-123

armin wbr said:


> haora si me salio por fin ,grasias amigo h3ktor , me sirvio mucho de ayuda


Oye Como Pudiste Postear La Imagen Desde flickr , Le Tuviste Que Cambiar Tamaño o Como ?


----------



## Fallo1988

Avances del "Centro Mayor" Xalapa, Veracruz

http://imageshack.com/a/img856/340/vedy.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img840/346/gbtf.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img841/8422/nhvvo.jpg


----------



## Kristen-123

armin wbr said:


>


Como Colocaste Esa Imagen De Flickr, Ayudame Por Favor.


----------



## Kristen-123




----------



## Kristen-123




----------



## Kristen-123

[/url]
Llano Grande Antioquia 2 por quiramabryan[/IMG]


----------



## new_guayaquil




----------



## AndresAlvarez

<a target="_blank" href="http://imageshack.com/f/idZorIkZj"><img src="http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/661/ZorIkZ.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## AndresAlvarez




----------



## AndresAlvarez




----------



## AndresAlvarez




----------



## AndresAlvarez

[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/280x200q90/661/ZorIkZ.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## AndresAlvarez




----------



## AndresAlvarez




----------



## Vecinoso

Se pueden publicar videos q no son de youtube ?????


----------



## Maidenecuador

Sí, por ejemplo el servidor de vimeo tiene soporte acá. En lugar del código de youtube usas vimeo y tomas los números y el código sería así 101896297 (para este video por ejemplo)


----------



## Marcosebas

dailymotion también soporta


----------



## wsalavarr




----------



## Pablito28

Vecinoso said:


> Se pueden publicar videos q no son de youtube ?????


Cómo subir videos de Vimeo, _click_ aquí.

Cómo subir videos de Dailymotion, _click_ aquí.


----------



## Kristen-123

Bogota por HectoByte


----------



## Kristen-123

....


----------



## otello

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/otello2/slideshow/


----------



## Maidenecuador

Otello, sobre la imagen aparece una ruedita cuando pones el mouse encima y das click en esa ruedita te sale un menú flotante. Da click en "Get links" y aparece un nuevo menú flotando, solo da click sobre las letras en direct y te copiará esto que es la url necesaria para poner el código de :

[url]http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b543/otello2/IMG_9427_zps3a7af0ab.jpg[/url]

Repite dos veces (porque son dos imágenes).

Otra forma de hacerlo, da click sobre la imagen y te lleva a la página de la misma:
[url]http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/otello2/media/IMG_9427_zps3a7af0ab.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0[/url]

Ahí a la derecha dice "Links to share this photo" ahí está direct, para pasar a la siguiente sólo pones tu mouse sobre la imagen y aparecen flechitas. Espero te sirva.


----------



## otello




----------



## Marinoboy

..............


----------



## Marinoboy

Desde hace unos días tengo problemas para subir fotos al foro, incluso para postear solo texto. En mi casa ya no puedo postear nada, se demora y finalmente me sale un mensaje que se perdió la conexión???????? .......Incluso pra subir las fotos al flickr. Si me voy a otra compu fuera de mi casa al primer intento sube bien, pero si quiero hacerlo la segunda vez ya se demora y no me permite subir. Alguien tiene idea a qué se deba????

ojalá vengan por acá y lean,......XD


----------



## H3ktor

La verdad a mí hoy se me ha demorado en cargar las páginas bastante, aunque mi velocidad es bastante buena. Imagino que es un problema temporal, voy a pasarme por los threads respectivos para ver si hay algún informe al respecto...


----------



## Maidenecuador

Marinoboy said:


> Desde hace unos días tengo problemas para subir fotos al foro, incluso para postear solo texto. En mi casa ya no puedo postear nada, se demora y finalmente me sale un mensaje que se perdió la conexión???????? .......Incluso pra subir las fotos al flickr. Si me voy a otra compu fuera de mi casa al primer intento sube bien, pero si quiero hacerlo la segunda vez ya se demora y no me permite subir. Alguien tiene idea a qué se deba????
> 
> ojalá vengan por acá y lean,......XD


Puede ser que hayan vuelto los ataques DDoS, aunque lo más seguro es que quizás hay una actualización de base de datos. Me pasa lo mismo que a vos hace una semana, en esos casos usé mejor mozilla que parece que no se traba tanto y cuando no pude con ninguno (chrome, mozilla) usé thor. Es pesado y lento, pero casi siempre logras hacer lo que en los otros navegadores no. IE no sirve para nada, excepto para descargar navegadores jajajaja.

Flickr ha cambiado su interfaz hace dos días, así que deben tener un montón de problemas de estabilidad mientras la prueban; por ejemplo: por el momento todas las cuentas que compartían imágenes libremente, tienen por default bloqueada esa opción, Presidencia de la República, EPMMOP, MTOP, MINTUR, etc..

Sugiero que vayas a Photobucket mientras se corrige el tema con Flickr. Reduce las fotos con Pixrl express, aunque se perderá algo de color. por el momento eso te podrá evitar frustraciones.


----------



## Marinoboy

Bueno no se compañeros, gracias igual, sigo sin poder postera desde casa, anoche lo intenté, y nada. Incluso hice lo que tu Maiden, ma cambié a chrome, safari y nada. Desde el celular si puedo, pero postear desd allí es incómodo, sobre todo imagen.

Ya pude subir fotos a Flickr, al menos eso se arregló.


----------



## Maidenecuador

Marino pero a mi sí me salen tus fotos, ya lo arreglaste?


----------



## Kristen-123




----------



## Kristen-123

....


----------



## Kristen-123

edit


----------



## luismanuel

edit


----------



## luismanuel




----------



## luismanuel




----------



## tewin

[/IMG] https://encrypted-tbn2.************...ZDhVP1uMZfFZh6wKsXU1U0_NadIdO7wyqpEor_wRxxXNW


----------



## tewin




----------



## tewin

Alguien sabe como subir fotos de un movil


----------



## tewin

https://www.google.com.ec/imgres?im...b3NAhVImh4KHT1XC4UQMwgbKAIwAg&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## tewin

https://www.google.com.ec/imgres?im...b3NAhVImh4KHT1XC4UQMwgbKAIwAg&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## tewin




----------



## fabian6329




----------



## fabian6329




----------



## xanpo_pegna




----------



## tewin

Hola alguien sabe como subir imagenes o texto de un movil sansung al foro


----------



## XavierGYE

tewin said:


> Hola alguien sabe como subir imagenes o texto de un movil sansung al foro


Para subir imagenes de un movil debes acceder a tu cuenta flicrk desde tu cell una vez hecho sigue los siguientes pasos:

1- Vas a la seccion carga una foto o un video
Escoges la opcion seleccionar archivo

2- Si quieres subir una foto que has tomado anteriormente escoges archivo y seleccionas la carpeta de la foto deseada y si vas a tomar una foto en el instante y subirla escoges camara

3- Una vez seleccionada la foto presionas la opcion cargar con esto ya abras subido la foto a la pagina de flickr

4- Una vez subida la foto vas a la barra negra superior y seleccionas la opcion Tú, ahi saldra la foto que subiste
Abres la foto que subiste y una vez abierta la mantienes presionada hasta que te salga un cuadro que te presente tres opciones, escoges la opcion abrir foto

5- La foto se te abrira en una nueva pestaña, copias el link de esa pestaña

6- Una vez hecho esto vas al foro y haces como si vas a subir una foto desde tu PC y pegas el link que copiaste y aceptar.

OJO solo puedes cargar una foto por subida es decir que si quieres subir mas de una foto tendras que repetir ese proceso hasta que hayas subido todas las fotos que desees
Espero te sirva saludos


----------



## bastian123




----------



## tewin

XavierGYE said:


> Para subir imagenes de un movil debes acceder a tu cuenta flicrk desde tu cell una vez hecho sigue los siguientes pasos:
> 
> 1- Vas a la seccion carga una foto o un video
> Escoges la opcion seleccionar archivo
> 
> 2- Si quieres subir una foto que has tomado anteriormente escoges archivo y seleccionas la carpeta de la foto deseada y si vas a tomar una foto en el instante y subirla escoges camara
> 
> 3- Una vez seleccionada la foto presionas la opcion cargar con esto ya abras subido la foto a la pagina de flickr
> 
> 4- Una vez subida la foto vas a la barra negra superior y seleccionas la opcion Tú, ahi saldra la foto que subiste
> Abres la foto que subiste y una vez abierta la mantienes presionada hasta que te salga un cuadro que te presente tres opciones, escoges la opcion abrir foto
> 
> 5- La foto se te abrira en una nueva pestaña, copias el link de esa pestaña
> 
> 6- Una vez hecho esto vas al foro y haces como si vas a subir una foto desde tu PC y pegas el link que copiaste y aceptar.
> 
> OJO solo puedes cargar una foto por subida es decir que si quieres subir mas de una foto tendras que repetir ese proceso hasta que hayas subido todas las fotos que desees
> Espero te sirva saludos


Muchas gracias de todos modos es muy engorroso creeme que prefiero prender la compu y aportar.


----------



## tewin

Hola cual es la app para subir fotos y videos


----------



## Asvar 97




----------



## tewin




----------



## Oro City

tewin said:


>


Ese codigo no es.. tienes que copiar el codigo BBCode. Lo insertas aca y listo.


----------



## tewin




----------



## Oro City

El codigo que tienes que copiar es BBCode.


----------



## tewin




----------



## Spiderkiki




----------



## JasonBalt21




----------



## favian123

hola, como puedo subir videos o fotos 360º de facebook??


----------



## erick64daniel

Screenshot_2017-01-25-10-26-14 by killthemua ..l., en Flickr


----------



## erick64daniel

Hola alguien me puede decir como subir fotos pero desde celular (android), lo intente desde flickr pero no me sale ninguna opcion para copiar mucho menos para el BBCode


----------



## erick64daniel

Screenshot_2017-01-25-10-35-55 by killthemua ..l., en Flickr


----------



## erick64daniel

https://youtu.be/m0z71cNCghM


----------



## erick64daniel




----------



## dtdiego

hola, acaso es necesario tener 10 posts para subir imagenes?


----------



## dtdiego

*Prueba *


----------



## EliasECentuG17




----------



## MonguixD's

Probando

IMG_20170308_073438 by David Cruise Arias, en Flickr

IMG_20170308_073450 by David Cruise Arias, en Flickr


----------



## MonguixD's

Por qué no me salió


----------



## MonguixD's

Probando


----------



## MonguixD's

Que alguien me ayude . Porfavor


----------



## MonguixD's

Ya entendí . Del BBcode que nos da el Flickr , sólo hay que agarrar la parte que está en







, y cuando lleguen a postear en la página sólo cambien el img de minúsculas a mayúsculas . Y listo !


----------



## Anteocifauro




----------



## Peruviano7

Que tal amigos, es posible publicar videos de facebook aquí en skyscrapercity?

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## carlos783

Probando con postimage...


----------



## stockholmcity

Peruviano7 said:


> Que tal amigos, es posible publicar videos de facebook aquí en skyscrapercity?
> 
> Gracias por la respuesta


Sinceramente creo que no se puede


----------



## DonMostacho

Fireworks Salinas 4 2015 (7 of 128) by Ronald Phillips, en Flickr


----------



## Eibenn

PRUEBA
Mosque Interior VI by Deepak Mohan, en Flickr


----------



## J L F

Probando


----------



## jcervantes.arq

https://ibb.co/nRi68Q


----------



## jcervantes.arq

*dsv*

<a href="https://imgbb.com/"><img src="https://image.ibb.co/bEQKTQ/Home_Amenidades_06_1.png" alt="Home_Amenidades_06_1" border="0"></a>


----------



## Sierra777

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157686474814785" title="Edificios"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4306/35894909561_c6967bd60a_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="Edificios"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Sierra777




----------



## Sierra777

Que alguien me ayude porfa!!!


----------



## jcervantes.arq




----------



## jcervantes.arq

https://ibb.co/eQQCN5


----------



## jcervantes.arq

<a href="https://imgbb.com/"><img src="https://preview.ibb.co/d0Ycpk/image001.gif" alt="image001" border="0"></a><br /><a target='_blank' href='https://es.imgbb.com/'>fotos imagen</a><br />


----------



## jcervantes.arq




----------



## jcervantes.arq




----------



## jcervantes.arq




----------



## jcervantes.arq

ya pudiste Sierra777


----------



## gunner22

probando


----------



## El Observador II

Daular, un decolaje al futuro de Guayaquil

El nuevo aeropuerto en Daular puede tener hasta tres pistas para aterrizajes simultáneos. 
La primera se construirá inicialmente de 3 500 metros de longitud y podrá alcanzar los 4 100 metros. La segunda está prevista a los siete años con 3 000 m y aumentará hasta 3 500 m. 

Así se convertirá en la primera terminal aérea en Ecuador con dos pistas operando. La proyección del plan maestro es que se levante una tercera para operar el 2080.


----------



## Jhendrix

probando



http://nRIiyCWRGTo



" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## REYDARKO

[/url]IMG_2125 by Marcelo Krdenas, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## REYDARKO

[/url]IMG_2125 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/,[/IMG]


----------



## david castillo

.....


----------



## david castillo

The Great Hoax by Susan Blase, on Flickr


----------



## david castillo

,,,


----------



## david castillo

....


https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/0F4186

https://flic.kr/s/aHsm6229xe










CARGA EN PUERTO DE GUAYAQUIL by David Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## david castillo

13254236_1719894301603486_4757306145275041700_n by David Castillo, en Flickr


----------



## Oro City

David Si observas en tu primer ensayo para agregar el vídeo de YouTube borraste el / ósea tiene que ir así [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amado

probando










No hay manera de subir videos desde facebook?


----------



## peruviano_

probando


----------



## david castillo




----------



## Ismael/catan16

[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## sxavi

____


----------



## vinmR

Quito by Ana Guzzo, en Flickr
Probando


----------



## vinmR

probando


----------



## vinmR

http://http://www.haremoshistoria.net/noticias/complejo-legislativo-asamblea-nacional


----------



## vinmR




----------



## vinmR

Muchas gracias por el tutorial!


----------



## peruviano_

probando


----------



## DonMostacho




----------



## Emi_CG

Probando


----------



## DonMostacho

Probando


----------



## DonMostacho




----------



## WLP




----------



## gastohn

Como insertar video de otros players?


----------



## Tukituki

https://www.diariolibre.com/especia...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## WLP

20180302_094059 by wilson yujra gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## WLP

20180302_094059 by wilson yujra gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## WLP

20180302_094059 by wilson yujra gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## Habier

AyP.


----------



## Manfret

....


----------



## ELaguilaqueaterriza




----------



## PicanteMedia




----------



## darnocj7




----------



## peruviano_




----------



## DanLink




----------



## DanLink

Rio Tomebamba #Cuenca by Land Scaper, on Flickr


----------



## Marinoboy

no es de mi autoridad, crédito a su autor Andrés Jimenez by marino boy, en Flickr


----------



## tremolantepenacho

FAllo


----------



## charlesssj

cómo subo un video de facebook al foro?


----------



## vinmR

quito 1 by Marco Urquizo, en Flickr


----------



## Erika NYC

Hola chicos!! Como puedo subir un video de youtube ...si alguien es amble y me explica . .. Trate de seguir los pasos que indican al principio del thread pero no me funcion ... Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## rubenbsas

U


----------

